# Basque: jo puntua



## China Girl

Hi all,

I am translating an article from the Gara newspaper, published in Spanish and Basque.  The article appears in the section entitled "Jo puntua" which I assume is Basque. I can't find the exact meaning of this anywhere but it seems to be a regular section in the paper.  My guess would be that it is the "editorial" or "opinion" section.  Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## grahamcracker

I entered it into an online translation dictionary, Basque to English. I got no results.


----------



## China Girl

Yes, thanks Graham - I have done the same - I can find some references to the individual words but not a phrase.


----------



## diana_gstz

Hi China Girl.

I am a Basque native speaker. The meaning of JO PUNTUA is IN THE SPOTLIGHT.

I hope this helps you


----------



## Lurrezko

diana_gstz said:


> Hi China Girl.
> 
> I am a Basque native speaker. The meaning of JO PUNTUA is IN THE SPOTLIGHT.
> 
> I hope this helps you



Bienvenida al foro, Diana.

No conocía la expresión, pero con ese sentido que apuntas me llama la atención que no sea *jo puntuan*. ¿Podrías poner un ejemplo de uso, a ver si lo veo claro?

Mila esker aurretiaz


----------



## diana_gstz

Hola Lurrezko,

Tienes razón en que "in the spotlight" sería literalmente "jo puntuan", pero teniendo en cuanta que se trata de la sección de un periódico diría que una posibilidad es "destacado", "noticias destacadas"...

No se muy bien como es el equivalente en Inglés, pero como expresión pensé que "In the Spotlight" era una opción.

Saludos.


----------



## buruntza

diana_gstz said:


> Hola Lurrezko,
> 
> Tienes razón en que "in the spotlight" sería literalmente "jo puntuan", pero teniendo en cuanta que se trata de la sección de un periódico diría que una posibilidad es "destacado", "noticias destacadas"...
> 
> No se muy bien como es el equivalente en Inglés, pero como expresión pensé que "In the Spotlight" era una opción.
> 
> Saludos.




Kaixo,

estaba consultando otra cosa cuando he visto vuestra pregunta por lo que me he animado a participar.

 La traducción es muy certera pero hay que tener en cuenta otro aspecto. Es un articulo de opinión  escrito por en "bertsolari"  Xabier Silveira.  Dentro del bertsolarismo es una expresión muy común el "jarri puntua" y "bota puntua" que son  un  modo de retar a otra persona  para que empiece a cantar  "bertsos".  

Puede que la expresión "JO puntua" también sea usada  en Vizcaya, que es de donde proviene el autor, o que él simplemente se la haya inventado para titular su sección jugando con lo anteriormente explicado.


For *China girl*, it is an "opinion" section. The writer, Silveira, is a "bertsolari" (a Basque singer/a type of rapper) and that is an expresion used in that context.
The translation is very close from the one *diana_gstz has done.


Saludos*


----------



## jmnjmn

China Girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am translating an article from the Gara newspaper, published in Spanish and Basque.  The article appears in the section entitled "Jo puntua" which I assume is Basque. I can't find the exact meaning of this anywhere but it seems to be a regular section in the paper.  My guess would be that it is the "editorial" or "opinion" section.  Can anyone confirm this.



jo puntu = target (en) blanco/diana (es) euskarazko sinonimoa "jomuga". "Spotlight" hitza polisemikoa da (bitxia, teatroko fokua) eta nahastu egin daiteke, nire ustez.
Aldi berean, hitz-jokoa ere bada (horregatik ez du marrarik): jo (aditza) + puntua (izena), (bertsotakoa). Beraz:
jo puntua = hit the target (en), en el clavo/diana/punto de mira (es).
Nik ez dakit behar adina ingelesa bi ideiak bat egiteko.

Ondorioz: jo puntua (jomuga + asmatu/igarri). Bi ideiak lotzen duen kontzeptua topatuz gero...


----------

